# SV Eye Round and Smoked Apple Crisp...Test?



## nutt (Jan 2, 2020)

Will this work?


----------



## nutt (Jan 2, 2020)

My apple crisp was just a plain apple crisp with bacon and bourbon added for good measure


----------



## nutt (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## nutt (Jan 3, 2020)

Smoked for I would say 1.5 hrs but should have given it another .5hr and it would have been stellar!! CC was *225? Honestly I knew the temp was not terribly critical so I didn’t watch it like a hawk.


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 3, 2020)

nutt said:


> View attachment 426682
> View attachment 426683


Looks good so far!


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 3, 2020)

apple bacon and maple has to be good, but where's the beef?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2020)

Wow, good test! I think that spoon is the perfect size to eat it with also

Ryan


----------



## nutt (Jan 4, 2020)

your funny Broken Handle!
ok on to the Eye Round:
Did a coffee rub myself for first time, here is before and...well after? LoL










Had a few steaks thawed ready for an epic fail and this turned out great! Steaks being eatin tonight with the coffee rub again :-) I guessed at the portions incorrectly and made too much so have a little spice jar of it now which works out great! 

Wednesday did not get a shot of a plate with food, but I had soft polenta with a slice of beef resting on it and shaved Brussel sprouts. If I had more experience I would have had made the beef juice( that tasted like coffee) into a reduction and poured that over the polenta. Would have been killer!

Have a lot to learn with this SV regarding larger pieces of meat. I seared this on my chimney starter and was not happy so chucked it into my firebox that was full cooking the dessert. It was good but could have been warmer in the middle. It had sat in the ice bucket for a while because our friends were late! Hence was stone cold in the center and I was scared of over killing it in the firebox.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2020)

I love experiments!!
Pictures Look Great !!
Thanks for showing!
Like.

Bear


----------



## nutt (Jan 7, 2020)

Want to say the chat feature was very useful for quick pointers, one of you advised with the ice bath and a few other things....you know who you are, thanks mate!!


----------



## nutt (Jan 7, 2020)

The coffee rub turned out to be the star and my wife loves it on her steak now!
Guess I will have to make more.


----------



## nutt (Jan 7, 2020)

Again thanks to all of you and your support and education of this knucklehead


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 7, 2020)

nutt said:


> The coffee rub turned out to be the star and my wife loves it on her steak now!
> Guess I will have to make more.


Looks good! Is that Fette Sau rub? I use it quite a bit.


----------



## nutt (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey NW55, I threw this together using a coffee made by a small coffee roaster down in NM. My first time putting a coffee rub together, thought I was wasting my special piñon roasted coffee beans but gave it a whirl and surprised myself....beginners luck I’m sure.


----------

